# weird one..



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

is there any kermode/spirit bears or maned wolves in any zoos in the uk i can visit? just found out about them and thought they looked a lil interesting. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There are a couple of maned wolves at Banham Zoo in Norfolk.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

A quick google search found Maned wolf at:

Exmoor
Banham
Paignton
Colchester
Edinburgh



A google for 'kermode bears captivity' finds an article about 'Clover' which seems to be the only known captive spirit bear in the world is British Columbia.


:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Galloway Wildlife Park in Kirkudbright also have maned wolves.

They aren't a big zoo or a big wildlife park, they're small and concentrate a lot on conservation, but they do have them if you are ever up in Scotland


----------



## RiverTam (Jul 13, 2013)

Fox-on-stilts :flrt:! They have them at Edinburgh zoo as has already been mentioned, very cute they are too but maybe a bit far for you.


----------



## Turaco (Jul 24, 2013)

A bit of a journey but a worthwhile one...go to Jersey Zoo. They have Maned wolves there too and it's a damn good zoo. 
x x


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

Chester zoo did have them but not sure if they have them anymore not been for a while, atleast you could go and check and its not that far from you


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

anthony reilly said:


> Chester zoo did have them but not sure if they have them anymore not been for a while, atleast you could go and check and its not that far from you


I think the maned wolf aren't at Chester anymore - the butterfly house is where their enclosure used to be.


----------



## cekaelta (Mar 19, 2013)

None in Edinburgh anymore sadly, left quite a while ago, maybe a year or more.


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

bothrops said:


> I think the maned wolf aren't at Chester anymore - the butterfly house is where their enclosure used to be.


The maned wolves aren't at Chester anymore, you're right. Although, the butterfly house was one of my favourite exhibits :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Apparently maned wolf are found at 

Exmoor Zoological Park
Banham Zoo
Hammerton zoo
Paignton zoo
Rare Species Conservation Centre ... Maybe? 
Shepreth Wildlife Park
Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust
Belfast zoo
Galloway Wildlife Conservation Park


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

stubeanz said:


> Apparently maned wolf are found at
> 
> Exmoor Zoological Park
> Banham Zoo
> ...


ahhh i've always wanted to visit belfast zoo so i may have a trip down there once i have a bit of money :flrt:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

If you do go to Belfast zoo take your hiking boots, it is quite steep (built on a hill side) and I hope you like monkeys!


----------

